# Hiking Partner, Kinsman via Lonesome lake



## Userperzz (Jun 4, 2004)

Hi, I'm planning an overnight sun, mon to Kinsman North peak staying overnight at the tent sites, my Partner decided not to go because of the supposed rain, I was wondering if anyone was planning a trip up sunday or would like to join me.
don't really want to go it alone.
Let me know!
Mike


----------



## Userperzz (Jun 5, 2004)

Any help on the conditions on those trails would be a great help too....
thanks


----------



## Greg (Jun 5, 2004)

Moving to Trips & Events...


----------



## pedxing (Jun 22, 2004)

You might check http://www.viewsfromthetop.com/ for trail conditions.


----------

